# Anyone need an opener? Niagara/Toronto area.



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Think Godsmack, Alice in Chains, Tool type stuff. We are extremely professional, and just looking for some small gigs right now. We're willing to open or share a bill. 

PM me!


----------

